# Overweight Dogs



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

To tell if your pet might shed a few, search his ribs and spine. You should have the ability to locate both, with just a thin layer of fat splitting on the skin from the skeletal substances. Assuming that you can’t discover the ribcage, you have an overweight dog. Ask your veterinarian to assess your pooch's size at each test


----------

